
Show HN: SMSforecast – text based weather forecasting service - Syntaf
https://www.smsforecast.com/
======
Syntaf
Hey everybody, I'm a senior in university who became really interested in web
development the past year. I've put about 5 months into this project and am
really happy to finally be able to show it off!

If anyone has any questions on my stack, i'd be happy to share.

